# Posterior Capsular Opacification (PCO) code



## rhotonscott (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the code for PCO 366.8 Other Cataract or 366.50 after-cataract, unspecified
                                                                366.53 after-cataract,obscuring vision
I read in reference material that PCO is actually an 'after-cataract' and clouding of the lens proper is the actual cataract. But I think in coding the 366 code is used. HELP!!!!


----------



## dkeown (Sep 27, 2010)

rhotonscott@yahoo.com said:


> Is the code for PCO 366.8 Other Cataract or 366.50 after-cataract, unspecified
> 366.53 after-cataract,obscuring vision
> I read in reference material that PCO is actually an 'after-cataract' and clouding of the lens proper is the actual cataract. But I think in coding the 366 code is used. HELP!!!!



366.53 is your code for Posterior Capsular Opacification (PCO) after the patient has undergone removal of the cataract.

Hope this helps.
David Keown, CPC, OCS


----------



## rhotonscott (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks david, sorry I didn't get back to you sooner-just got hired at Denver Health!


----------



## dkeown (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations on your new job!


----------

